# Siu Nim Tau - McDojo Style



## Marnetmar (Oct 6, 2015)




----------



## geezer (Oct 6, 2015)

I think they may have mastered the "no-touch biu gee strike" because after watching it just once _my eyes hurt_ and I feel a little sick.


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 6, 2015)

geezer said:


> I think they may have mastered the "no-touch biu gee strike" because after watching it just once _my eyes hurt_ and I feel a little sick.



Shh, we don't talk about that outside of the Black Belt Club(TM). Someone might get hurt.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 6, 2015)

(OK, about to show my age)

That reminds me of playing a 33 at 45


----------



## PiedmontChun (Oct 6, 2015)

And the wobbling at the knees and shoulders trying to do it at that speed with no rooting...


----------



## Danny T (Oct 6, 2015)

Appears to be someone who has learned the gross movements and positions but has no real knowledge or understanding as to what it is about.


----------



## mograph (Oct 6, 2015)

geezer said:


> I think they may have mastered the "no-touch biu gee strike" because after watching it just once _my eyes hurt_ and I feel a little sick.


Then his skills are quite advanced! We must seek revenge!!!


----------



## Vajramusti (Oct 6, 2015)

geezer said:


> I think they may have mastered the "no-touch biu gee strike" because after watching it just once _my eyes hurt_ and I feel a little sick.


------------------------------

Me too


----------



## Jake104 (Oct 6, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


>



This video needs a techno music track behind it. Then maybe I'd like it? Scratch that, I'll still hate it!


----------



## Marnetmar (Oct 6, 2015)

Eww techno sux


----------



## Eric_H (Oct 6, 2015)

It makes my eyes dirty to watch this


----------



## Jake104 (Oct 6, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


> Eww techno sux


I hate techno too. But the choreography would match his rhythm... Boomp chickachickachicka boomp chickachickachicka boomp 
chickachickachicka
 ding dong...


----------



## ST1Doppelganger (Oct 8, 2015)

Why oh Why

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## yak sao (Oct 8, 2015)

It's obvious why. WC is a basic system that  is easily mastered ecause it has only three forms and no foot work. 
Easily added to your curriculum.


----------



## yak sao (Oct 8, 2015)

Sarcasm in above post in case you missed it


----------



## Chris Parker (Oct 9, 2015)

Marnetmar said:


>



Okay… the first thing to understand is that this is not Wing Chun per se… it's the "Wing Chun" methods (forms) taken and taught as part of the eclectic Vietnamese system Cuong Nhu. As such, it suffers as badly as each of the other arts they've tried to simply cut and paste into their methods… I'd never expect anything that truly represents the original source of any quality myself. A brief coverage is in this thread… if you follow the link in post 13, you'll see a lot more discussion on the issues with this system: Training in Three TMA | MartialTalk.Com - Friendly Martial Arts Forum Community

That said, I wouldn't label it "Siu Lim Tao McDojo Style", on a number of levels… one, it'd be "McKwoon" for a Chinese system (ha!)… but a little more seriously, as it's not actually Wing Chun, it can't (and shouldn't) be genuinely compared with the methodology of an actual Wing Chun school. It simply doesn't match the definition of a "McDojo"… more a sadly ill-informed and poorly designed system trying to be many things without managing to be any one of them.


----------



## geezer (Oct 9, 2015)

Here's another version, possibly from the same school?








...OK, I take that back. Rimmer's version is better.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 9, 2015)

yak sao said:


> It's obvious why. WC is a basic system that  is easily mastered ecause it has only three forms and no foot work.
> Easily added to your curriculum.



Actually how many forms WC has depends upon real depends on the lineage.

And yes, WC has footwork, but only in certain styles of WC is it taught. The footwork is shifting from a number of stances and also what westerners could call slipping the jab


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 10, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Actually how many forms WC has depends upon real depends on the lineage.
> 
> And yes, WC has footwork, but only in certain styles of WC is it taught. The footwork is shifting from a number of stances and also what westerners could call slipping the jab



Interesting. Care to elaborate?


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 10, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Interesting. Care to elaborate?



Sure.
Regarding forms,  Here is 1 example. (I have many)
The family branch called "Yuen Kay-San" Wing Chun forms are composed of the following.

1. Sup Yi Sik (12 Forms), 
2. the Three Standard Wing Chun Sets, 
3. the Wooden Dummy and, 
4. the Six and a Half Point Pole, 
5. the Double Knives,and 
6. Sun Hei Gwai Yuen 

The movements of Yuen Kay San Wing Chun Kuen are both linear and circular, each one complementing the other and always following the theories of the style. 

Many linear movements have circular counterparts, and vice-versa, which greatly enhance their flexibility and effectiveness. The lines and circles, the hard and soft, are used in combination in the form and in the application of the movements. They are relaxed and flexible, yet they can express an explosive and elastic energy which grants them considerable power while retaining maximum control and adaptability.

The Sup Yi Sik (12 Forms), organized by grandmaster Sum Nung based on the San Sik of Cheung Bo and Yuen Kay-San, are composed of 12 main sets and several extensions. The 12 Forms range from simple motions like Jee Ng Choi (Meridian-Line Punch) and its extensions Sam Sing Choi (3 Star Punch) and Lien Wan Choi (Continuous Punch), to combination movements like Bak Hok Kam Wu (White Crane Catches the Fox), to short routines like Duk Lung Choi (Single Dragon Punch). 

Some of these techniques form the foundation of Yuen Kay San Wing Chun Kuen's early training, while others are the basis for many complementary exercises.

The Three Boxing Sets of Yuen Kay San Wing Chun Kuen are Siu Lien Tao (Little First Training, also known as Siu Nim Tao, Little Idea), Chum Kiu (Sinking Bridge), and Biu Jee (Thrusting Fingers). These Sets contain the majority of the movements, theories, and concepts of Yuen Kay San Wing Chun Kuen. 

Sun Hei Gwai Yuen (Kidney Breath Returns to Source). They are short, Qigong-like sets typically practiced after training to re-energize and revitalize the body. The Kidney Breath Return Invigoration includes exercises like San Hei (Yielding Breath) and Gong Hung (Expanding Chest)


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 10, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Interesting. Care to elaborate?



"Pan Nan Wing Chun" has the extra form "5 metal plums"
"Pao Fa Lien Wing Chun" has 10 empty hand forms (each empty hand form has over 100 movements), 4 wooden dummy forms, and over half a dozen weapon forms.
Fa Kuen Form (varigated fist) is an extra form found in Nanyang Wing Chun.

I recommend you obtain a copy of the book "Complete Wing Chun, the definitive guide to wing chun's history and traditions by Robert Chu, Rene Ritchie and Y. Wu."

Within it they go over the eight main family branches of Wing Chun. 
One branch actually takes 8 minutes to complete each one of the three standard empty hand forms.


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 10, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> "Pan Nan Wing Chun" has the extra form "5 metal plums".



Does that book go into any detail about this?


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 10, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Interesting. Care to elaborate?


One of the 40 points of GuLo or KuLo village Wing Chun that specifically is trained is 



 
There are also a number of footwork entry and exit points in the 40 point system.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 10, 2015)

wckf92 said:


> Does that book go into any detail about this?


Very shallow on that form. I suppose if they made it a multi volume encyclopedia of wing chun then they could give that level of detail.
and I think I made a typo. It should be 5 petal plum.

"Ng jee mui" as in "Ng Jee Mui Fa Hei Gung"

If you want to know more about this form, I found Eddie Chong has a DVD teaching on it for you.
Sifu Eddie Chong, one of the last "closed door" students of Pan Nam
Eddie Chong - Chi Kung - Kidney Breathing Returns Chi to Source
I believe it says a 40 minute runtime of video playback.

He has two lineages in WC:
*Lineage 1:* Yip Man -> Leung Sheung -> Kenneth Chung -> Eddie Chong
*Lineage 2:* Pan Nam -> Eddie Chong

 Master Pan Nam considered Ng Jee Mui Fa Hei Gung to be the lost treasure of Shaolin training. Pan Nam believed that the style of Wing Chun he trained in was the original Shaolin Wing Chun system.


----------



## wckf92 (Oct 10, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> Very shallow on that form. I suppose if they made it a multi volume encyclopedia of wing chun then they could give that level of detail.
> and I think I made a typo. It should be 5 petal plum.
> 
> "Ng jee mui" as in "Ng Jee Mui Fa Hei Gung"
> ...




Thank you


----------



## Argus (Oct 10, 2015)

geezer said:


> Here's another version, possibly from the same school?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's some high-level hyun-sao/gan-sao techniques! He's got the whole body behind it and everything.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 11, 2015)

Argus said:


> That's some high-level hyun-sao/gan-sao techniques! He's got the whole body behind it and everything.



He cant maintain structure under that much foward energy.
14 seconds in he was leaning out overextended past his triangle. When he snaps back it uproots his left leg. Causing the energy to go back up from the left heel to his da tian... and something was up with his breating...that made explosive energy... that caused him to do a front shin raking stomp kick with that right leg.

Core overload in progress.

He dididn't protect his centerline,  lower and middle gates were open.

He should take notes from Eternal Spring Squirrel.


----------



## Argus (Oct 11, 2015)

TSDTexan said:


> He cant maintain structure under that much foward energy.
> 14 seconds in he was leaning out overextended past his triangle. When he snaps back it uproots his left leg. Causing the energy to go back up from the left heel to his da tian... and something was up with his breating...that made explosive energy... that caused him to do a front shin raking stomp kick with that right leg.
> 
> Core overload in progress.
> ...



I agree with your analysis 

What lineage does the Eternal Spring Squirrel practice? I like his form. I think I will seek him out the next time I'm in the park


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 11, 2015)

Argus said:


> I agree with your analysis
> 
> What lineage does the Eternal Spring Squirrel practice? I like his form. I think I will seek him out the next time I'm in the park


Ip Nuts... I think.
But it could be Huey, Louie, & Dewey Chung... you know... 3 butterflies WC.


----------



## TSDTexan (Oct 11, 2015)

Argus said:


> I agree with your analysis
> 
> What lineage does the Eternal Spring Squirrel practice? I like his form. I think I will seek him out the next time I'm in the park



This is the guy you needs to train with.


----------

